# Divots with longer irons



## One Planer (May 16, 2012)

Gentlemen (..... and Ladies) a question on taking divots from the tee.

I have always taken a divot with the mid to shorter irons from the tee, from wedge to probably a 6 iron. Obviously, the longer the club the less of a divot I take and mainly just bruise the turf.

Just lately I've started to take a divot with my 5 iron and as low as my 3 iron.

When I say divot, with the 3 iron it's more of a brusie to the turf, taking the grass off and exposig the mud underneath without taking a clod of earth out of the tee box. With the 5 iron pretty much the same as the 3 iron but with maybe a little soil.

Each time it's a ball first, solid contact and get the desired shot I'm looking to play (Which in most cases is a straight ball flight).

I dont take a divot with woods or hybrid from the tee, just my irons.

My question. Is there a point in club length when you should stop striking the ground after the ball leaving a briuse or divot for arguments sake, a 6 iron?

Or

Is brusing the turf acceptable with the longer irons so long it's ball first and the shot hit gets the desired result?


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 16, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Gentlemen (..... and Ladies) a question on taking divots from the tee.

I have always taken a divot with the mid to shorter irons from the tee, from wedge to probably a 6 iron. Obviously, the longer the club the less of a divot I take and mainly just bruise the turf.

Just lately I've started to take a divot with my 5 iron and as low as my 3 iron.

When I say divot, with the 3 iron it's more of a brusie to the turf, taking the grass off and exposig the mud underneath without taking a clod of earth out of the tee box. With the 5 iron pretty much the same as the 3 iron but with maybe a little soil.

Each time it's a ball first, solid contact and get the desired shot I'm looking to play (Which in most cases is a straight ball flight).

I dont take a divot with woods or hybrid from the tee, just my irons.

My question. Is there a point in club length when you should stop striking the ground after the ball leaving a briuse or divot for arguments sake, a 6 iron?

Or

Is brusing the turf acceptable with the longer irons so long it's ball first and the shot hit gets the desired result?
		
Click to expand...

Yes in short. You  still want to (ideally) impart a downward blow with your long irons (helps to  stop a lot of thins too!), so I would expect a bit of turf after the ball, even  if it's just a bruise.

 But really, why the  chuff are you worrying about taking a divot or not?  If it works, it works.  Don't mess with it or worry about it, in my experience, you'll do more harm than  good. I (still) have an over the top swing, which we (Bob and I) discovered  after having a lesson. Bob said he wouldn't change a thing about it because I  start flat and come over the top back onto plane, so it's all gravy.  


 a mate of mine plays  golf to a fairly high standard (10ish handicap for someone that plays once a  month, at the most)...In all the time I've played golf with him, he's not had  any course of lessons and clips the ball off the grass with every single one of  his clubs, never bothered him and he can play any shot he wants.


----------



## Lump (May 16, 2012)

Divots with every Iron and my hybrid (More of a bruise with the hybrid).


----------



## One Planer (May 16, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Yes in short. You  still want to (ideally) impart a downward blow with your long irons (helps to  stop a lot of thins too!), so I would expect a bit of turf after the ball, even  if it's just a bruise.

 But really, why the  chuff are you worrying about taking a divot or not?  If it works, it works.  Don't mess with it or worry about it, in my experience, you'll do more harm than  good. I (still) have an over the top swing, which we (Bob and I) discovered  after having a lesson. Bob said he wouldn't change a thing about it because I  start flat and come over the top back onto plane, so it's all gravy.  


 a mate of mine plays  golf to a fairly high standard (10ish handicap for someone that plays once a  month, at the most)...In all the time I've played golf with him, he's not had  any course of lessons and clips the ball off the grass with every single one of  his clubs, never bothered him and he can play any shot he wants.
		
Click to expand...

Not too worried about it Az' for the reasons you say.

Just curious more than anything.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 16, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Not too worried about it Az' for the reasons you say.

Just curious more than anything.
		
Click to expand...

Good-o. Wouldn't want you falling foul to the same problems I had last year (the reason I still play off the handicap I do). I nearly stopped playing again after worrying so much about my swing and why stuff was and wasn't happening. 

Just need to play in some qualifiers now to get my H'Cap down. :thup:


----------



## richart (May 16, 2012)

I sometimes take divots with my driver.


----------



## garyinderry (May 16, 2012)

richart said:



			I sometimes take divots with my driver.

Click to expand...


my mate does that off the first quite often.


----------

